# late 70's early 80's 24' S2 rear



## mrg (Nov 5, 2021)

Looking for a late 70's early 80's 24" chrome S2 rear with Bendx 76 hub & HD spokes, mainly need a rear but may buy a pair, message me direct as I don't check this thread often.


----------

